

I reported a documentation bug to MailChimp, they're sending me a free t-shirt - edward

I was looking at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apidocs.mailchimp.com&#x2F;webhooks&#x2F; and found a character encoding bug. It looks like there is some double UTF-8 encoding. I found the MailChimp contact page and reported the bug. They&#x27;re going to fix it, and they&#x27;re sending me a free t-shirt.
======
sergiotapia
MailChimp is easily one of the best companies I've worked with. easy
documentation, extremely helpful support and great pricing. What's not to
love? They sent me a t-shirt all the way down here to Bolivia!

------
chrisBob
I always submit bug reports, but I guess I do it for the wrong products. It
sounds like MailChip is a solid company, and I have been thinking about
putting together a newsletter....

------
ozh
Not surprised from MailChimp: whatever you have to do with them, they're
always super nice people.

~~~
mycroft-holmes
They could be better with communication on a talent acquisition level. I was
interested in them at one point. My experience with them involved MailChimp
scheduling interviews, bailing last minute, rescheduling interviews, bailing
again, and then suddenly ending _all_ communication with me. No "sorry we're
no longer interested" or even a reply to _my_ follow-up emails. I worked
completely around their schedule and was more than happy to work with their
rescheduling. I've always heard positive things about them so this was a big
shocker for me.

------
joewee
I reported a XSS bug in their login page in 2011. Never received a t-shirt or
acknowledgment. But they did fix it...just saying...

